# Pro+ ODP summer camp in Ojai this July



## Larzby (May 14, 2022)

If anyone has had an experience with the Pro+ ODP summer camp that they are having this July in Ojai, I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Chelseafc (May 18, 2022)

I think it is a great camp with mixed experience levels. If you want your kid to get on the radar for ODP, it is a great opportunity. Coaching staff is great, and is the same coaching staff for ODP.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (May 18, 2022)

You’re much better off looking into ONE Soccer’s summer camp…..was a phenomenal sleep away camp for both my DD’s.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 18, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> You’re much better off looking into ONE Soccer’s summer camp…..was a phenomenal sleep away camp for both my DD’s.


I would also agree with ONE Soccer. It is an excellent soccer camp. A lot of good players go there which makes games/drills, etc very interesting.


----------



## LetsGooooo (May 23, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I would also agree with ONE Soccer. It is an excellent soccer camp. A lot of good players go there which makes games/drills, etc very interesting.


already all sold out for the year


----------



## Chalklines (May 23, 2022)

Isn't odp dead? Who's actually left in cal south at this point. Highly doubt that camp holds the luster it once had.


----------



## LetsGooooo (May 23, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> Isn't odp dead? Who's actually left in cal south at this point. Highly doubt that camp holds the luster it once had.


you have to be cal south to be in ODP now so its a joke. Go look at the list of kids and the clubs and tell me if the best talent is in ODP. LOL


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 23, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> you have to be cal south to be in ODP now so its a joke. Go look at the list of kids and the clubs and tell me if the best talent is in ODP. LOL


I dont get the need of some parents to dump on something put together for kids.

If you dont like ODP fine let it go + move on. Maybe another player will benefit, maybe not. Your kid isnt involved so it doesnt matter.


----------



## LetsGooooo (May 23, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I dont get the need of some parents to dump on something put together for kids.
> 
> If you dont like ODP fine let it go + move on. Maybe another player will benefit, maybe not. Your kid isnt involved so it doesnt matter.


So it isn’t? Isn’t the point of the Olympics to have your best players representing your country? Maybe I’m missing something here on how this works? It should be open to everyone to get the best. Don’t call it Olympic Development Program if it isn’t.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> So it isn’t? Isn’t the point of the Olympics to have your best players representing your country? Maybe I’m missing something here on how this works? It should be open to everyone to get the best. Don’t call it Olympic Development Program if it isn’t.


When ODP was founded, there was no other program with that role.  However, times have changed.  The Development Academy program directly competed with that while it existed.  The nature of coaching and player identification has progressed over the years..


----------



## crush (May 24, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> So it isn’t? Isn’t the point of the Olympics to have your best players representing your country? Maybe I’m missing something here on how this works? It should be open to everyone to get the best. Don’t call it Olympic Development Program if it isn’t.


My dd was coached by the original founder of ODP.  Here's why the name and why they had to come up with something to scout all the best of the best female soccer players across this large country.  They added "Olympic" for marketing purposes and it sounds better then Elite or Premier.  It had nothing to do with the actual Olympic team.  However, good luck making the Olympic team if you don't get picked for ODP as a teen.  My dd coach was also tasked with finding the best 22 players for the first ever U15 YNT in the early 90s.  How does one coach go about finding the best 14 year old's in our country? Impossible. He said you could actually make 4+ teams and all four would have won easily back then.  So he and the fellas thought it would be great to have four ODP Regions in the USA.  Then the coach could go watch the ODP GOAT matches with all the Best of the Best players and not some Doc calling all mad and telling him why his player is better then the player he picked or was looking at picking.  The calls got ugly I bet with these Docs and as the years went by, the Doc & Dad found a way to do the picking themselves and cut out ODP and the Coach.  In order for a club to grow sales they needed street cred and to grow sign ups at the younger levels, you need to show you have YNT Access, College sign ups and NT call ups in your program so you can name drop to a dad with a 11 year old and why this club is better than the local club with nothing to offer but good coaching.  LetsGoooo, the 03 age group was the last of the best of the best going to ODP.  The 04s were sold on GDA as the best of the best and Cal South and ODP will be no more. That was 6 years ago.  Today, I am so confused with youth soccer and all the names like ODP and Cal South.  You might just call it Cal Surf or SoCal Soccer.  I like what @Hodari and @Luis Andres are doing with their best of the best all star tournament.


----------



## crush (May 24, 2022)

Larzby said:


> If anyone has had an experience with the Pro+ ODP summer camp that they are having this July in Ojai, I'd like to hear your thoughts.


My kid had some friends that were invited back in the day.  It was super hot and not fun because it was super hot.  One of her friends bailed half way through the camp.  It's just not the same like it was in the early 2000s.  That's when all the best of the best players battled it out on the fields to make the cut and get in that Van.  I can now say politics reigns supreme in SoCal Soccer.  What a mess all this is.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 24, 2022)

crush said:


> My kid had some friends that were invited back in the day.  It was super hot and not fun because it was super hot.  One of her friends bailed half way through the camp.  It's just not the same like it was in the early 2000s.  That's when all the best of the best players battled it out on the fields to make the cut and get in that Van.  I can now say politics reigns supreme in SoCal Soccer.  What a mess all this is.


The question is which format is better?
1. DOCs fighting for their players + trying to get them a spot?
2. Independent evaluation processes like this one?
3. Parent controlled evaluation processes?

There's pros and cons to all of the above. For my player we're avoiding all the drama + just focusing on getting better / being the best.

In the end it will produce the most amount of positive outcomes.


----------



## crush (May 24, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> The question is which format is better?
> 1. DOCs fighting for their players + trying to get them a spot?
> 2. Independent evaluation processes like this one?
> 3. Parent controlled evaluation processes?
> ...


I have no idea bro.  I lived this for 11 years and I am almost done.  My kid loves to play and would like a chance to test her skills against the best of the best.  The last 6 years is all about division and market share for those who want all the glory.  I had no idea how freaking intense soccer was.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 24, 2022)

crush said:


> I have no idea bro.  I lived this for 11 years and I am almost done.  My kid loves to play and would like a chance to test her skills against the best of the best.  The last 6 years is all about division and market share for those who want all the glory.  I had no idea how freaking intense soccer was.


It doesn't have to be like that but unfortunately some parents take it there.

In the end focusing on getting better however that is implemented will lift your player past the drama.

What I mean by that is if your kid is just "good" there will always be a team for them to play on.


----------



## gkrent (May 24, 2022)

crush said:


> My kid had some friends that were invited back in the day.  It was super hot and not fun because it was super hot.  One of her friends bailed half way through the camp.  It's just not the same like it was in the early 2000s.  That's when all the best of the best players battled it out on the fields to make the cut and get in that Van.  I can now say politics reigns supreme in SoCal Soccer.  What a mess all this is.


Make Coast Premier Great Again!


----------



## Larzby (May 24, 2022)

I


Carlsbad7 said:


> I dont get the need of some parents to dump on something put together for kids.
> 
> If you dont like ODP fine let it go + move on. Maybe another player will benefit, maybe not. Your kid isnt involved so it doesnt matter.


I've been trying to figure this out myself, and the only thing that makes sense is that they are parents of kids who don't get any playing time, or are on weak teams within the top leagues.  Kinda like Vanderbilt fans in the SEC.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> The question is which format is better?
> 1. DOCs fighting for their players + trying to get them a spot?
> 2. Independent evaluation processes like this one?
> 3. Parent controlled evaluation processes?
> ...


I have some doubt that #2 can occur cleanly without some pushing by #1 or #3.


----------



## chipmonk (May 24, 2022)

Larzby said:


> I
> 
> I've been trying to figure this out myself, and the only thing that makes sense is that they are parents of kids who don't get any playing time, or are on weak teams within the top leagues.  Kinda like Vanderbilt fans in the SEC.


Hey now, completely uncalled for. Vanderbilt fans don't dump on the SEC, they just don't like orange.


----------



## Chalklines (May 24, 2022)

Larzby said:


> I
> 
> I've been trying to figure this out myself, and the only thing that makes sense is that they are parents of kids who don't get any playing time, or are on weak teams within the top leagues.  Kinda like Vanderbilt fans in the SEC.


The programs a joke now on both sides for Girls and Boys. When you have Bronze / Silver and AYSO level kids being invited its now nothing more then a cash dump. Save your money and find a quality trainer instead who can help better your Childs skill set. The chances of them being seen on a top flight team in so cal right now is much better path then ODP but congratulations to all the parents who actually think the programs something its not.


----------



## LetsGooooo (May 24, 2022)

Larzby said:


> I
> 
> I've been trying to figure this out myself, and the only thing that makes sense is that they are parents of kids who don't get any playing time, or are on weak teams within the top leagues.  Kinda like Vanderbilt fans in the SEC.


very far from that. Lol


----------



## #girldad (May 25, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> The programs a joke now on both sides for Girls and Boys. When you have Bronze / Silver and AYSO level kids being invited its now nothing more then a cash dump. Save your money and find a quality trainer instead who can help better your Childs skill set. The chances of them being seen on a top flight team in so cal right now is much better path then ODP but congratulations to all the parents who actually think the programs something its not.


AYSO kids invited?  Are you sure about that?  The invitation list on their website states what club the kids are from. Just wondering...


----------



## Soccer 101 (May 25, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> The programs a joke now on both sides for Girls and Boys. When you have Bronze / Silver and AYSO level kids being invited its now nothing more then a cash dump. Save your money and find a quality trainer instead who can help better your Childs skill set. The chances of them being seen on a top flight team in so cal right now is much better path then ODP but congratulations to all the parents who actually think the programs something its not.


Funny, my daughter was fortunate enough to make the team after 100+ kids tried out.  Out of the 18 kids on the team, 17 were ecnl players, not a single one from AYSO.  The kids at the tryouts were a mix of ecnl and socal soccer kids.  So I don't know where you get your info from


----------



## Chalklines (May 25, 2022)

#girldad said:


> AYSO kids invited?  Are you sure about that?  The invitation list on their website states what club the kids are from. Just wondering...


Goto the web site. Boys and Girls. Start at the bottom where the new player pool is. Lots of ayso united. 

@Soccer 101 what age group is your daughter? They had to find 100 kids to try out from some where. Let's see 100 x $125 registration = $12500.00. That's not a bad take for one age group. Don't forget $250 discount for the camp if you make the cut. That a another $6300.00 from those 18 kids. 

My son went. He had a great time but camp and programs not anything to write home about since anyone can sign up to go. Coachings sub par at best.One in SB is a much better option with better competition for boys and especially the girls side. 

ODP+ gets parents frothing from the mouth since they use the word Olympic. They boast about players success from the past when cal south was still strong while nose diving into your check book.


----------



## crush (May 25, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> Goto the web site. Boys and Girls. Start at the bottom where the new player pool is. Lots of ayso united.
> 
> @Soccer 101 what age group is your daughter? They had to find 100 kids to try out from some where. Let's see 100 x $125 registration = $12500.00. That's not a bad take for one age group. Don't forget $250 discount for the camp if you make the cut. That a another $6300.00 from those 18 kids.
> 
> ...


ODP was King of all invites for anything Socal soccer.  I was not frothing from the mouth.  I was actually beaming with dad pride when she made it to the last day.  She was cut I bet because she went to Cal Surf...lol.  If your dd made it to the Van and AZ ODP 7 years ago or this year, its accomplisetment and go kick ass for SoCal.


----------



## Soccer 101 (May 25, 2022)

crush said:


> ODP was King of all invites for anything Socal soccer.  I was not frothing from the mouth.  I was actually beaming with dad pride when she made it to the last day.  She was cut I bet because she went to Cal Surf...lol.  If your dd made it to the Van and AZ ODP 7 years ago or this year, its accomplisetment and go kick ass for SoCal.


U14 age group.  She went to Arizona and had a great time.  Played with kids she normally goes up against in league and became friends with them.  Overall great experience.  Do I think ODP is the end all for any sort of  national team or  colleges, no.  Do I think its a an accomplishment and another avenue other than your club team, absolutely.


----------



## crush (May 25, 2022)

Soccer 101 said:


> U14 age group.  She went to Arizona and had a great time.  Played with kids she normally goes up against in league and became friends with them.  Overall great experience.  Do I think ODP is the end all for any sort of  national team or  colleges, no.  Do I think its a an accomplishment and another avenue other than your club team, absolutely.


If you wanted any sniff or chance for a YNT call up in the old days Soccer 101, you best better be on ODP Region IV Van ride and make the all-stars of the stars of all the best of the best at ODP finals.  If you make that list and produces, you got the call up.  Other parents and clubs were pissed off because many were left out.  This was pre Girls Development Academy.  Chalklines is right about some parents frothing at mouth with jealousy and envy, all in one.  My kid missed the last cut because she chose the GDA and Surf over Cal South......lol......jk.  I was there at the last day and if the scouts were picking based just on that day, I see why maybe others were picked over her.  She missed her shots bro.  Hit two cross bars and the other top players made their shots and made the Van.  It was worth the $100.  One of her best coaches said that when your playing in real competition, you be lucky to get more than one open look against top competition.  The other shots you need some luck, you need to make the right moves on the defenders and help from teammates.


----------



## Larzby (May 25, 2022)

Lots of very helpful posts here on this topic (both good and bad, so a difference of opinion, as would be expected).  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## socalkdg (May 27, 2022)

By the way, pretty sure the topic was about the summer camp since they mentioned Ojai, not the ODP team, which is in Salt Lake City in July for  the West Region ID camp.   The Ojai camp is a Cal-South PRO+ ODP summer camp that anyone can go to this year.  They have also added one day camps.  This is not the camp to make the ODP team, which is nomination only.

Second, nice going to the parents that ripped on a kid from a United Club, or any other club for that matter.   There are many kids out there playing at other levels then ECNL that are better than many of those ECNL kids.   How about we give them some credit for working hard, going through the process, and making it to Utah this year if they choose to go.

Third,  anyone that says it is only open to Cal South players is flat out lying.   The U17 girls group is made up of 3/4 ECNL girls.  Other age groups had just as many or more ECNL players.

Fourth, ODP is still big in many other states, but isn't what it used to be here in California with the addition of US Club Soccer PDP and id2 program.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 27, 2022)

I think there's some confusion here since there are different Cal South ODP camps.  There are ODP PRO+ residential camps 6/29 - 7/3 ($700) and position camps 7/8 - 7/11 ($600) that is open to anybody that wants to go - https://www.odpcamps.com/.  And then there's the ODP Elite Player Development Camp 7/11 - 7/14 (boys) and 7/14 - 7/17 (girls - $350) that the pool players have been trying out for one of 18 spots.  All camps are at Ojai.


----------



## dre_day89 (Jul 1, 2022)

#girldad said:


> AYSO kids invited?  Are you sure about that?  The invitation list on their website states what club the kids are from. Just wondering...





Soccer 101 said:


> Funny, my daughter was fortunate enough to make the team after 100+ kids tried out.  Out of the 18 kids on the team, 17 were ecnl players, not a single one from AYSO.  The kids at the tryouts were a mix of ecnl and socal soccer kids.  So I don't know where you get your info from


Exactly! Same for my son. AYSO? LOL! ECNL, gold and a couple silver elite players. My son is going to the Elite player development camp. It’s only 20 spots, invitation only. If you feel your child will benefit from ODP, do it. No need to trash ODP


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jul 6, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> By the way, pretty sure the topic was about the summer camp since they mentioned Ojai, not the ODP team, which is in Salt Lake City in July for  the West Region ID camp.   The Ojai camp is a Cal-South PRO+ ODP summer camp that anyone can go to this year.  They have also added one day camps.  This is not the camp to make the ODP team, which is nomination only.
> 
> Second, nice going to the parents that ripped on a kid from a United Club, or any other club for that matter.   There are many kids out there playing at other levels then ECNL that are better than many of those ECNL kids.   How about we give them some credit for working hard, going through the process, and making it to Utah this year if they choose to go.
> 
> ...


There are two Ojai camps this year. One is open to anyone and the other is invite only July 14-17. Haven’t seen that one listed anywhere, just know cause DD got the invite.


----------

